

The Right Tool For The Job - endymi0n
http://www.growinup.org/2011/11/the-right-tool-for-the-job/

======
nubela
php a right tool for what? the author never mentioned this.

assuming it is web dev, really, php is a tad 1990s as a right tool for the
job. sure it works. sure its easy. but hell, there are definitely better tools
for the job, as you progress up the development skill ladder, there are
options like RoR, django, flask, pyramid, anything! PHP is well, just unweldy.

